# 3/8 in collet



## rob111 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi,
I have an FT2200 Freud router that came with 1/2 in and 1/4 in collets. For the world of me, I can't find a 3/8 in collet for this one. I located an outfit in UK called MTMC Tools, and they claim to have 3/8 in colllet for Freud but they don't ship to Canada/US (only EU).
On the other hand, I found some vague mentions of a Dewalt collet 3/8 size that fits FT2000 (and FT2200, as collets and nuts are interchangeable).
Does anyone know which one would that be?
Short of that, does anyone know of an after-market 3/8 in collets for Freud FT2200?
Thanx


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides

#277 1/2" to 3/8" $4.00

==


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rob111 said:


> Hi,
> I have an FT2200 Freud router that came with 1/2 in and 1/4 in collets. For the world of me, I can't find a 3/8 in collet for this one. I located an outfit in UK called MTMC Tools, and they claim to have 3/8 in colllet for Freud but they don't ship to Canada/US (only EU).
> On the other hand, I found some vague mentions of a Dewalt collet 3/8 size that fits FT2000 (and FT2200, as collets and nuts are interchangeable).
> Does anyone know which one would that be?
> ...


Hi Rob - I'm just a bit confused. I looked at the FT2200 manual on the Freud site and they only list a 1/2" collet on the parts list. The manual says a reducing sleeve was included for 1/4" bits. If that's the case, the link BJ posted will get what you want. If you are looking for a 3/8" collet, you may need to contact Freud customer service.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

rob111 said:


> On the other hand, I found some vague mentions of a Dewalt collet 3/8 size that fits FT2000 (and FT2200, as collets and nuts are interchangeable).
> Does anyone know which one would that be?
> Short of that, does anyone know of an after-market 3/8 in collets for Freud FT2200?


Hi Rob

Personally I'd give collet a reducers a miss, I find them far too prone to slippage. As far as I'm aware the FT2000 uses the same collets as the deWalt DW625, the sizes are as follows:

DE6272 6mm
DE6273 1/4" (6.35mm)
DE6274 8mm
DE6275 3/8" (9.52mm)
DE6276 10mm
DE6277 12mm
DE6278 1/2" (12.7mm)

In the UK it is often difficult to get hold of the 6mm, 10mm and 12mm sizes because they are European sizes and we don't often see router cutters with those shank sizes here. I'm told that the 3/8in one is about to be being delisted because there hasn't been any call for 3/8in shank router cutters here for many years (really not since Stanley stopped selling routers in the late 1970s). BTW the collets look like this

Regards

Phil


----------



## rob111 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanx guys - bobj3, I'll try the sleeve (didn't think of it initially). John, you're right, Freud ships FT2200 with 1/2 inch and 1/4 inch collets (not a reducer; it's 2 different collets to install one or the other in the nut). Unfortunately, Freud doesn't make 3/8 inch collet for this router (I checked with Freud service and also with a FT2000 and FT2200 parts list/exploded views, they list item 31 and 31A collets, 1/2 inch and 1/4 inch size - that's it, no third number for 3/8 in size).
Phil, thanx a million, DeWalt collet may be the answer - this is probably what I've heard people say, that "you can use a DeWalt collet in Freud router".


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rob111 said:


> Thanx guys - bobj3, I'll try the sleeve (didn't think of it initially). John, you're right, Freud ships FT2200 with 1/2 inch and 1/4 inch collets (not a reducer; it's 2 different collets to install one or the other in the nut). Unfortunately, Freud doesn't make 3/8 inch collet for this router (I checked with Freud service and also with a FT2000 and FT2200 parts list/exploded views, they list item 31 and 31A collets, 1/2 inch and 1/4 inch size - that's it, no third number for 3/8 in size).
> Phil, thanx a million, DeWalt collet may be the answer - this is probably what I've heard people say, that "you can use a DeWalt collet in Freud router".


Hi Rob - Glad ya got it sorted out. Just one note, deWalt collets WONT work in the Freud 1700/3000 series. Those are self releasing (nut and collet assembly) and the ones from the 2000 series don't appear to be.


----------



## rob111 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanx again, everyone.
Just got my collet delivered from UK (can't seem to find an on-line supplier in US or Canada), it is a DeWalt DE6275, 3/8 inch size, and I just tried it an hour ago - works like a dream with Freud FT2200. Clinches the tool shank perfectly, no slippage, no rattling, no tool wandering up or down, no chatter.


----------

